# Grilling Recipes



## Badboy69 (Mar 29, 2003)

Just happened on this surfing the net, looks like some good ideas for this time of year.
http://houseandhome.msn.com/food/recipes/RecipeSearchResults.aspx?srch=k&kw=grill
Larry


----------

